# cycling after surgery



## Herbie (17 Jan 2012)

I had surgery to repair an umbilical hernia last week.How long before you start cycling again.My consultant says 6 to 8 weeks.Has anyone of you guys been and had the same op? and when did you get back in the saddle?


----------



## Hardrock93 (17 Jan 2012)

Ah, I'm interested in this info, too. I had a hernia repair last Wednesday and the parting shot from the nursing staff was 'don't lift anything heavier than a kettle for six weeks.' Raising pints ok, vacuuming and carrying groceries not - so not all bad, then.

Come to think of it, when out on the bike I've not a been aware of muscles in that area being put under much stress, but that may be a false impression. I took a slow two mile walk today and I expect to be walking much further by the six week mark, so I wonder if some 'easy' cycling isn't out of the question sometime before that?


----------



## Theseus (17 Jan 2012)

People on this forum know cycling stuff and general medical theory as best
Your consultant knows medical stuff and your case in detail
If I was in your position I would listen to the consultant and not a bunch of strangers typing random thoughts into the ether.


----------



## Herbie (17 Jan 2012)

Hardrock93 said:


> Ah, I'm interested in this info, too. I had a hernia repair last Wednesday and the parting shot from the nursing staff was 'don't lift anything heavier than a kettle for six weeks.' Raising pints ok, vacuuming and carrying groceries not - so not all bad, then.
> 
> Come to think of it, when out on the bike I've not a been aware of muscles in that area being put under much stress, but that may be a false impression. I took a slow two mile walk today and I expect to be walking much further by the six week mark, so I wonder if some 'easy' cycling isn't out of the question sometime before that?


 I was told much the same as yourself regarding lifting weighty stuff,broke the not lifting kettle rule the very next day as no way can i go without tea when stuck in all day on my own.I have found walking half a mile to the local shop and back hard going...felt i had a wee preview of what its like to be an old biddy..your doing well to walk 2 miles..wish i could..don't overdo it eh..take it easy


----------



## Herbie (17 Jan 2012)

Touche said:


> People on this forum know cycling stuff and general medical theory as best
> Your consultant knows medical stuff and your case in detail
> If I was in your position I would listen to the consultant and not a bunch of strangers typing random thoughts into the ether.


 
Thanks for that Touche...i intend to be a good boy and do as i'm told


----------



## Herbie (17 Jan 2012)

User14044mountain said:


> Alan - I hope you recover quickly. Just think, 6 weeks - that'll be near the end of Feb. It'll be warmer with longer days....spring will be around the corner. Just the right time to start riding :-)


 
Yes...can't complain too much as don't do much cycling where i live in Jan/Feb as weather tends to dictate when you can go out.


----------



## screenman (17 Jan 2012)

I had a lower right inguinal hernia done 18 years ago, I was back on turbo after 4 days on the road after 7 days and racing again at 6 weeks. This OP was carried out by the British Hernia Clinic and I took their advice, they do a lot of work on professional sports people so understood my desire to get back training. Not that I was a pro, just a keen amateur.

I do agree with taking professional medical advice, trouble is if you have a doctor like the one we used to have he thought any exercise was a bad idea, luckily the one we have now does triathlons.


----------



## Hardrock93 (17 Jan 2012)

screenman said:


> I had a lower right inguinal hernia done 18 years ago ...


 
Unlike the OP, this is exactly what I had done last week. I wonder if there is a significant difference between the different types of hernia. (TBH, I was too squeamish to do much research on the subject).

Anyway, all the best with your recovery, Alan.


----------



## screenman (17 Jan 2012)

Hardrock93, that is why I backed my post up by adding take medical advice.


----------



## boydj (17 Jan 2012)

I also had an inguinal hernia done a few years ago.I followed medical advice and was back on the bike after about 4 weeks - but taking it very easy for another couple of weeks.

The cause of the hernia was a cycling incident which had me wrench my left foot out of the spds while taking avoiding action to stay upright. I mention this to demonstrate how easy it would be to cause further damage by trying to progress too quickly after the op.


----------



## screenman (17 Jan 2012)

Copied from a page of the British Hernia Centre.

*We all differ in our recuperative powers but it is quite typical for a patient, after as little as 45 minutes, to be able to get up, go up and down stairs, go for a walk, even ride an exercise bicycle, and not need any bed-rest at all.*
After ensuring that the patient is well enough, he leaves for home. Patients are often able to go for a gentle jog the day following the operation and steadily get back to normal routine. Indeed, we encourage as much activity as is comfortable as soon as possible.


----------



## Blue (17 Jan 2012)

Unless you earn your living on a bike, why risk complications?


----------



## gaz (17 Jan 2012)

When I broke my collarbone I was told it would be 6 weeks till I was back on the bike, took me double that!
Let your body do the talking and only get back on when you are ready.


----------



## screenman (17 Jan 2012)

I just did what the surgeon told me I could, my point being different doctors different opinions. I do certainly agree with taking expert medical advice and as always listen to your body.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Jun 2012)

screenman said:


> I had a lower right inguinal hernia done 18 years ago, I was back on turbo after 4 days on the road after 7 days and racing again at 6 weeks. This OP was carried out by the British Hernia Clinic and I took their advice, they do a lot of work on professional sports people so understood my desire to get back training. Not that I was a pro, just a keen amateur.
> 
> I do agree with taking professional medical advice, trouble is if you have a doctor like the one we used to have he thought any exercise was a bad idea, luckily the one we have now does triathlons.


Hi, sorry for the bump n quote. I ended up in A&E on Wednesday night in agony, a combo of trapped air and testing my bike repairs trying to ignore the wind, until I was bent over, anyway long story short it deflated and reduced while waiting in casualty and the Dr diagnosed Inguinal Hernia. 

I am not sure what to do and will need to see my GP, I noticed you had yours done at the British Hernia Centre? Did you have it done privately or reffered?
I assume from you post you were happy was it day surgery?

I have read a few horror stories of problems post op which has worried me, also quite a few NHS area only use watch and wait, I assume as I was in so much pain mine was slightly or completely trapped by the air.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 Jun 2012)

Off topic slightly, but when I read the title "Cycling after surgery" I thought it was a GP going to expound the benefits of cycling after work!
Hope youre recuperated and back to fitness soon

Tony


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2012)

Loco, it was private and I could not sing their praises loud enough. At the time the NHS wanted me to have 6 weeks off work or more, this was not possible as I am self employed, the BHC said 3 to 5 days and they were correct. In fact I had the op on a Sunday and was back at work on the Wednesday.

If I have any problems in that area at all even now 17 years on I can just book and they will see me F.O.C. and by an expert in the field.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Jun 2012)

screenman said:


> Loco, it was private and I could not sing their praises loud enough. At the time the NHS wanted me to have 6 weeks off work or more, this was not possible as I am self employed, the BHC said 3 to 5 days and they were correct. In fact I had the op on a Sunday and was back at work on the Wednesday.
> 
> If I have any problems in that area at all even now 17 years on I can just book and they will see me F.O.C. and by an expert in the field.


 
Must admit I read that and also the fact that most NHS the operation is normally done as kind of training for new surgeons as opposed to a specialist. Not really relevent as it was quite a while ago but was it expensive?

Also your post gave me a lot more confidence in them as they are still there and trading 17 years on!


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Jun 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Off topic slightly, but when I read the title "Cycling after surgery" I thought it was a GP going to expound the benefits of cycling after work!
> Hope youre recuperated and back to fitness soon
> 
> Tony


I am still riding, doesn't seem to overly bother me, in fact I think I have had it for a while just not pinned it down until Wednesday when it couldn't be missed. Bit paranoid about it, but will still ride until told to do otherwise!


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> I am still riding, doesn't seem to overly bother me, in fact I think I have had it for a while just not pinned it down until Wednesday when it couldn't be missed. Bit paranoid about it, but will still ride until told to do otherwise!


I had cardio angioplasty back in Feb and you do get that little imp on your shoulder saying "you're going to push it too far, and you'll suffer for it"

Just speak to your GP and go for it.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2012)

Loco, it was £895, if I remember correctly. It is or was a favourite for professional sports people, as it enabled them to get back playing ASAP.

I have no connection with them, only my desire to tell other's suffering from a hernia how good they were.


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jun 2012)

screenman said:


> Loco, it was £895, if I remember correctly. It is or was a favourite for professional sports people, as it enabled them to get back playing ASAP.
> 
> I have no connection with them, only my desire to tell other's suffering from a hernia how good they were.


 Great thanks looking at the NHS options it seems a no brainer. To be honest it is not giving me much aggro other than on Wednesday but using Dr Google it appears it will only get worse just that seems to vary person to person on how long that could take.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2012)

Well it will need doing one day, so now must be better later.


----------



## TwinkleTash (26 Apr 2016)

Hi all.

Apols for resurrecting a long-dead thread, but I have just finished my recovery from an Umbilical Hernia Repair Op with Mesh and knowing that people tend to post scary negative stories about these procedures more than they post success / plain-sailing stories, I wanted to come back and drop my message of encouragement to anyone who is researching for how the op is going to impact their cycling… 

Before my op I got a mixture of scared and confused by the info from cyclists that is available, so here’s my contribution for others who are going through the same experience. 
Hope it helps someone.

I wrote a series of blog posts about my recovery period, which you can find below, but the summary is:

Firstly about me:


I am a lean 35 year old male who eats very healthily, doesn’t smoke or drink much alcohol 
I race at a decent but low amateur level in the UK in TT, Crit, RoadRace & Track disciplines
Secondly, after the op:

I was taking mile-long walks on day two after the op
Very gentle turbo spinning started in week 2
Ramped up turbo intensity through weeks 3 and 4 but never to anything maximal
First committed outdoor rides started in week 5
Signed off by the Surgeon & Racing successfully by week 6

Here’s the link to the group of blog posts I made on the subject.

http://www.formofexpression.com/#!blog/adqiy/tag/umbilical-hernia-repair

I hope it helps you, and though I don’t intend to come back to this page again, I want to say: 'good luck’!

Feel free to come ask me specific questions about my experience over on the site if you want my view; I know it can be anxiety-inducing when you are waiting to have this op.

ta
dt


----------



## Mugshot (26 Apr 2016)

A fortnight ago tomorrow I had a double hernia op, inguinal and umbilical, all done via keyhole. I hadn't posted about it aside from using it as one of my excuses for being disgracefully tardy in the 81 miles a day thread as I don't suppose too many people are interested in my trials and tribulations. However, this thread popped up on my feed today on account of being bumped so I read through it and spotted the bit below;


screenman said:


> *We all differ in our recuperative powers but it is quite typical for a patient, after as little as 45 minutes, to be able to get up, go up and down stairs, go for a walk, even ride an exercise bicycle, and not need any bed-rest at all.*
> After ensuring that the patient is well enough, he leaves for home. Patients are often able to go for a gentle jog the day following the operation and steadily get back to normal routine. Indeed, we encourage as much activity as is comfortable as soon as possible.


and I just found it absolutely extraordinary. After coming round from my op I basically couldn't move, anything which needed the assistance of core muscles to perform (so pretty much everything) was greeted with searing, agonising pain. For the next couple of days without the use of a stick I was pretty much unable to stand up or sit down or walk and getting up from or into a lying position took several minutes of careful and painful maneuvering. A fortnight later and _generally _things aren't painful although if I move a little carelessly I'll still experience that burning sensation and coughing or sneezing can result in a rather unpleasant and occasionally painful strained sensation in my gut, but even though things are improving I really can't see myself jogging or cycling just yet, may see about doing the commute next Monday though. So I had a look on the BHC site and found a pic of this idiot;





He's still got his farking gown on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2016)

Mugshot said:


> A fortnight ago tomorrow I had a double hernia op, inguinal and umbilical, all done via keyhole. I hadn't posted about it aside from using it as one of my excuses for being disgracefully tardy in the 81 miles a day thread as I don't suppose too many people are interested in my trials and tribulations. However, this thread popped up on my feed today on account of being bumped so I read through it and spotted the bit below;
> 
> and I just found it absolutely extraordinary. After coming round from my op I basically couldn't move, anything which needed the assistance of core muscles to perform (so pretty much everything) was greeted with searing, agonising pain. For the next couple of days without the use of a stick I was pretty much unable to stand up or sit down or walk and getting up from or into a lying position took several minutes of careful and painful maneuvering. A fortnight later and _generally _things aren't painful although if I move a little carelessly I'll still experience that burning sensation and coughing or sneezing can result in a rather unpleasant and occasionally painful strained sensation in my gut, but even though things are improving I really can't see myself jogging or cycling just yet, may see about doing the commute next Monday though. So I had a look on the BHC site and found a pic of this idiot;
> View attachment 126152
> ...


Hmm ... I don't think I would be running about any time soon after a hernia op either! I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm ... I don't think I would be running about any time soon after a hernia op either! I hope you heal quickly.



My post were an honest description of what I went through, 20+ years later and not a problem.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2016)

screenman said:


> My post were an honest description of what I went through, 20+ years later and not a problem.


I'm not saying it wasn't ... I'm saying that I am a wimp and wouldn't have risked it! 

(Mind you, from my personal history of clotting, lying about after surgery would probably not be a great idea for me!)


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2016)

I took the advice of the surgeon at all times and spoke to him on the phone a few times after the op.


----------



## kiriyama (26 Apr 2016)

I had a bmx accident when I was younger that resulted in one end of the handlebars lodging into the ground and the other end working their way into my stomach just above the groin, with my whole body weight.... The result was a large haematoma, a few torn muscles, a lot of worrying willy bruising! and a minor hernia. Luckyly it didn't require surgery, the doctor just sort of poked it back in, I can't remember much due to the morphine/various pain killers I was on for a few weeks, but I had no urge to ride for a while! And was in agony with it for a good 2 months. I still have a funny lump now, doesn't hurt apart from when the cat insists on standing on it!

Take it easy, your bike and the roads will still be there in 6 weeks.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (27 Apr 2016)

I had a hernia repaired back in January and was told the wound would be sufficiently healed in about five weeks, so I gave myself six. No problems to report


----------



## TwinkleTash (5 May 2016)

Going for a little walk right after my op was fine, but anything strenuous was out of the question, and anything with sudden movements was a no-no too. In fact, I was not really keen to try stretching out my leg to climb over the Turbo trainer in week one just in case it stressed the stitches.


----------

